

Show HN: Try my musician-savvy bot - artursapek
http://dev.bandscape.net/scapebot

======
dmils4
Nice - maybe enable caching? Seems like when you search for the same band
twice, it does the search all over again. Obviously not necessary until
there's a more practical use for it. nice job.

~~~
artursapek
Thanks. I have it working elsewhere where it caches the info in a database but
I figured for a demo you should always be able to see it working.

